# Η θρασεία λογοκλόπος - The Brazen Plagiarist



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Από την ιστοσελίδα του Yale University Press με πληροφορίες για τη συλλογή ποιημάτων της Κικής Δημουλά μεταφρασμένων στα αγγλικά από τη Σεσίλ Ιγγλέση Μαργέλλου και τη Rika Lesser:

This first English translation of a wide selection of poems from across Dimoula’s oeuvre brings together some of her most beguiling, arresting, and moving work. The demands on her translators are considerable. Dimoula plays with the Greek language, melds its levels of diction, challenges its grammar and syntax, and bends its words, by twisting their very shape and meaning. Cecile Inglessis Margellos and Rika Lesser, Dimoula’s award-winning translators, have re-created her style’s uncanny effect of refraction: when plunged into the water of her poetry, all these bent words suddenly and astonishingly appear perfectly straight. 

Περισσότερα στην ιστοσελίδα. Εκεί θα βρείτε και τρία ποιήματα στα Excerpts, που θα είναι ενδιαφέρον να τα διαβάσετε αντικριστά στον PDF Reader σας (επιλέξτε View > Page Display > Two-Up).
http://yalepress.yale.edu/excerpts/9780300141399_excerpt.pdf








Η θρασεία λογοκλόπος - The Brazen Plagiarist


----------



## Themis (Feb 1, 2013)

Η μετάφραση μου φαίνεται συνολικά πάρα πολύ καλή. Θα έλεγα πάντως ότι η Δημουλά δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολη. Ειδάλλως δεν θα μπορούσε να προκύπτει από Dimoula poetry generator.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 1, 2013)

Κακιούλες, Θέμη. :)

Εγώ δεν παραγνωρίζω ότι η κυρία έχει γράψει εκπληκτικά πράγματα παλαιότερα που εύκολα μάλιστα γίνονται και αποφθέγματα. ;)


----------

